# Piercings



## Tetras (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey everyone

As the title suggests this post is aobut piercings.

What type do u all have and where are they? 
Im thinking aobut getting a piercing somwhere and just keen to know where all of u have em.

Cheers


----------



## Forensick (Jul 4, 2007)

i have a double nape.
tongue
and rook

4 retired brows
1 retired lip (that may come back)
several scars from play piercings


----------



## Tetras (Jul 4, 2007)

whoa thats pretty kool.

thinking of getting any more?
double nape?


----------



## Forensick (Jul 4, 2007)

2 in my nape...
in a pattern


----------



## nickamon (Jul 4, 2007)

I had my nose pierced twice in my late teens, but took them out when I graduated. The scars are tiny, so people don't notice them. 

The only downside with nose piercings are the boogers. Turning your nose ring or pulling out your stud when there's snot stuck to it is best done when you're alone. :lol:


----------



## MMAnne (Jul 4, 2007)

Lobes, upper ear and belly 

Boring stuff...


----------



## Miss B (Jul 4, 2007)

Tongue and both nipples.

Had labret and navel done; both have since been removed.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 4, 2007)

G'day guys,

I have both lobes stretched to 22mm. I still have a labret piercing, but no stud. I find that the kids we are always working with love the ears, but are not so big on the labret...

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## Tetras (Jul 4, 2007)

awww yer tehy all sound pretty kool.

Belly is more a chic piercing iv discovered lol. even tho one of my mates has it done on the top and bottom of his belly button.

Lol yer i dont think id get my nose pierced


----------



## Tetras (Jul 4, 2007)

what was the labret like?


----------



## nickamon (Jul 4, 2007)

Tetras said:


> Lol yer i dont think id get my nose pierced


 
I had considered labret and tongue piercings, but my dentist told me about the irreversible damage they can do, which persuaded me to drop it. 

I'm too much of a wuss for genital piercings, and I don't find them attractive. 

...and that's why I was happy to put up with the snot problem for a few years. :lol:


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 4, 2007)

i got my left eyebrow done ,2 on my left lobe and 1 in the top of my left ear. i wanna get my lip done but dad would rip it out so i will get more ear peircings one day


----------



## Forensick (Jul 4, 2007)

nickamon said:


> I had considered labret and tongue piercings, but my dentist told me about the irreversible damage they can do, which persuaded me to drop it.
> 
> I'm too much of a wuss for genital piercings, and I don't find them attractive.
> 
> ...and that's why I was happy to put up with the snot problem for a few years. :lol:




that doesn't matter for me...

i am allergic to fluride, so all my teeth are capped... so no natural enamely stuff to rub off 


and belly is an annoyingly overdone piercing... and ladies, if you have a pot belly... EXTRA dont!
belly is similar to why i removed my brows, it just became, too "common" and the brow started becoming a big bogan (like the belly)

i lost the lip after the emo thing started, seeing soo many little S H tits with badly done, infected lips kinda grossed me out


----------



## nickamon (Jul 4, 2007)

Forensick said:


> that doesn't matter for me...
> 
> i am allergic to fluride, so all my teeth are capped... so no natural enamely stuff to rub off
> 
> ...


 
My dentist said lip and tongue piercings could also damage your gums and palate (respectively). 

Totally agree on the navel and emo lip piercings.


----------



## Miss B (Jul 4, 2007)

I took the belly piercing out years ago because it was way too common. I took the labret out when I got an office job, but it can be a bit trashy too - particularly bogans who wear a massive stud in it. Mine was a really cute little silver one.

I like the nipple piercings best 'cos no one knows they are there. Well, except for my bf lol.


----------



## Forensick (Jul 4, 2007)

nickamon said:


> My dentist said lip and tongue piercings could also damage your gums and palate (respectively).
> 
> Totally agree on the navel and emo lip piercings.



it depends where the labret sits... and how
same with tongue, but a plastic ball, and how you sit your tongue matter.
mine doesnt rest on the roof of my mouth at all


----------



## kelly (Jul 4, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> I have both lobes stretched to 22mm. I still have a labret piercing, but no stud. I find that the kids we are always working with love the ears, but are not so big on the labret...
> 
> ...



Haha my mate has tunnels, I remember sitting at a bus stop with him one day & a little boy (probably about 4) sitting next to us says to his dad "That boy has funny earrings" :lol:


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 4, 2007)

I heard all the rumours that went with Labret piercings too. I discussed it with my piercer, who assured me that as long as the piercing was on a slight downward angle, it wouldn't effect my teeth or my gums. 5 years later, she was right. I have several friends who have being pierced by less knowledgable piercers, and have chipped teeth, rubbed enamel off and experienced gum recession. 

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## Miss B (Jul 4, 2007)

I never had any dental issues with either my labret or tongue piercing. I agree with Jonno - it all comes down to the expertise of your piercer. I'd never go to somewhere dodgy, I like to do my research first.


----------



## vinspa (Jul 4, 2007)

I have had nose,tounge,belly button,labret done all have been removed.I am left with just peircings in my ears for now!


----------



## Sidonia (Jul 4, 2007)

I've had my lip pierced horizontally and my bridge pierced.

Current piercings: Lip twice, septum, tongue and 3 in each ear.

I want to get my bridge pierced again and I'm thinking about taking out my lip piercings and getting either it pierced horizontally again or getting two vertical labret piercings.:lol:

Of the whole 3 years I've had my tongue pierced it has damaged my teeth once (I was eating and bit the bottom ball). After that happened I started putting a plastic ball on the bottom.

The other week I bit the back of one of my lip piercings and chipped my tooth also, that hurt.:cry:


----------



## tan (Jul 4, 2007)

Have my ears and tongue done, and my belly was done but having three kids put an end to that!


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 4, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49771

I've seen a couple of guys with belly piercings...the [deleted] have worn bright pink jewellery bits while the straight guys have managed to pull of spikes and 'manly' looking belly jewellery... So I wouldn't say it's just a chick piercing.


----------



## shadows (Jul 4, 2007)

both my nipples, my ears are what i have left pierced. Had tongue. Labret, lip also pierced after about 5 years of having them the novelty wore of. My nipple ring hole never closed up so i put rings in them again. I honestly do not feel the need to get more piercings done but who knows what will happen.


----------



## sk17zn (Jul 4, 2007)

i have my tounge done twice i have my lip done i have both nipples done and i have my eye brow done they are all good


----------



## nvenm8 (Jul 4, 2007)

Left ear 8)


----------



## Dooley (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey All,
Now Finally something i can talk about without sounding dumb as i dont know too much about the Reptile side lol I have got my Lip done Twice, Left Eyebrow Twice, Gauged lobes (14mm) *getting bigger soon* and had my ears done a few more times but got in too much trouble at school with the dam things so they had to go.

Matt


----------



## slip_phreak (Jul 4, 2007)

I got 2 frenum piercings.. if u dont know what they are its best to do a google image search but be warned PICS ARENT KIDDY [email protected]@!!!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 4, 2007)

Both eyebrows
septum
labret 
2 tongue 
2 in one ear 
stretch in other ear
Boring  Although i got these done before it was popular, and emo wasn't around!!


----------



## Miss B (Jul 4, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> the fags have worn bright pink jewellery bits


 
Tatelina are you serious??! That is such a derogatory term :shock: :x

I suggest you edit your post.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 4, 2007)

Snoult @ 14mm and *ears @ 20something mm , 

mahahaha

*distracts customers from the facial tattoos


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 4, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49771
> 
> I've seen a couple of guys with belly piercings...the fags have worn bright pink jewellery bits while the straight guys have managed to pull of spikes and 'manly' looking belly jewellery... So I wouldn't say it's just a chick piercing.


 

LOL all the "fags" I know have normal barbells in their piercings


----------



## gozz (Jul 4, 2007)

lip, tongue, ears stretched only 8mms


----------



## Tetras (Jul 4, 2007)

lol frenum piercing. Kool, definatly not kiddy friendly.
read on wikipidedia that it enhances your sexual stimulations and all that other stuff...

???

yer fags is a bit unfriendly. but i spose if u wanna be homophobic thats ur choice.


----------



## Forensick (Jul 4, 2007)

never liked the frenum...

wanna psych myself up for an apadravya
but it is one of the few genitals that are sposed to be VERY painful...
not ready for that

maybe a suspension first


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 5, 2007)

uhh ive had my eybrow done twice both grew out in about 3 months which sucked
tongue done for 6 months then i took it out for a few hours and that grew over which sux

uhh had 2 bars in my ears to make a cross they grew out the day i took em out as i was buying different bars
and i got one in my ear now which with the past im not taking it out at all not chaning the ring or anything 

for some reason all my pircingg seem to heal very quickly if given the chance


----------



## craig.a.c (Jul 5, 2007)

One nipple at the moment, thinking of getting the other done.


----------



## stary boy (Jul 5, 2007)

i got my tongue done yesterday and its really really hurty


----------



## Magpie (Jul 5, 2007)

I stabbed my thumb with a scredriver, does that count?


----------



## nvenm8 (Jul 5, 2007)

And still no-one is paying attention to the brutal mutilation that i endured! I am depressed 

Yes Magpie that does count! Only if you didn't whimper :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Jul 5, 2007)

What if I cursed and swore and hit things?


----------



## nvenm8 (Jul 5, 2007)

thats ok, expletives are exempt :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 5, 2007)

Magpie said:


> What if I cursed and swore and hit things?


 

Only if "cursed" = petted and "swore" = cuddled and "hit" = loved  , oh and "things" = kittens :shock:


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 5, 2007)

I once had a fish hook stuck in my neck, and i really cant understand why anyone would want somthing to penetrate their skin on purpose!!! Some piercings look good on females, I cant think of one that looks good on blokes!! especially in your willy!!! what are you guys thinking!!!


----------



## slip_phreak (Jul 5, 2007)

Haha my mates alwasy tried to take the piss out of me (because me being a metal head and not having any facial piercings due to being a electrician, and electricity+metal thats passes through your skin = Bad) so i thought i'd show them all up and get 2 frenums done and it worked lol.


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 5, 2007)

slip_phreak said:


> Haha my mates alwasy tried to take the piss out of me (because me being a metal head and not having any facial piercings due to being a electrician, and electricity+metal thats passes through your skin = Bad) so i thought i'd show them all up and get 2 frenums done and it worked lol.



what happens when you get shock and it tracks through your body and finds a good conductive penis to make its escape???


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 5, 2007)

I have both nips eyebrow tongue belly button ears and upper in left ear I did have a down there piercing lol cant be naughty on here might get an infractment lol and a beauty mark piercing where madonna has her mole. But due to my 1yold daughter pulling a few i can no longer have lol


----------



## OuZo (Jul 5, 2007)

Nothing interesting anymore for me...I have my nose, belly, 2 in each lobe and 2 upper ear. Just had to take my tongue one out because of jaw problems believe it or not. I've had jaw pain for years (had the tongue pierced for about 8 years) and when I finally saw a specialist he tells me that it's because of the tongue piercing! I resisted but the pain got so bad I gave in and took it our a few weeks ago. Since then my jaw is about 10 times better which is depressing lol. Apparently because I have a small mouth having the barbell in there meant I had to hold my mouth/jaw slightly open (I never realised I was doing that) to accommodate the barbell. Holding it funny lead to years of pain! I suppose that's something to think about for any little people that want to get it done lol. My tongue is naked and boring now :cry:


----------



## Ranga (Jul 5, 2007)

*HAVE*
nipple
lip
tounge
pubic piercing

*DID HAVE*
other nipple
other side of lip

*SOON TO GET*
left ear stretched to 8mm


----------



## slip_phreak (Jul 5, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> what happens when you get shock and it tracks through your body and finds a good conductive penis to make its escape???



Hmm i dunno..it will suck lol but then again i dont wear the bars to work for that reason. The holes havent closed up so its worked out well.


----------



## Ranga (Jul 5, 2007)

is there any risk if by me becoming an electrician and the issue of my lip piercing and tounge and nipple piercing?

ill be strickly audio visual installations...


----------



## TimG (Jul 5, 2007)

Forensick said:


> never liked the frenum...
> 
> wanna psych myself up for an apadravya
> but it is one of the few genitals that are sposed to be VERY painful...
> ...



My friend did one of those himself :shock: This girl promised she'd get her clit pierced if he got a prince albert. He did and she was just joking so it ended up he had this piercing he didn't even want. One night he got bored and just stuck a safety pin straight through. 

I love the kid but he is out of his mind


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 5, 2007)

Do you actually have to do any wiring for Audio Visual?
I wouldn't think it would make a difference


----------



## Ranga (Jul 5, 2007)

ye we run wires ect and work with antennas and cables ect.

just curious bout saftey precautions


----------



## Ranga (Jul 5, 2007)

well not me personally. im unemplyed due to family reasons but im just asking cause maybe sumtime in the future id like to do that kind of thing cause my close mate has his own business


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Jul 5, 2007)

Had my ear done as a kid, grew up and did my own nip ( but took it out after 4 months ). Did my own finger ( between the knuckle and first joint ) but it grew out, so I gave up sticking holes in myself. Not easy doing your own finger, takes one big needle ( surgical needle) a pair of vice grips and a few drinks.........:shock:


----------



## MMAnne (Jul 5, 2007)

Had a, um, _disagreement_ with my mum over my piercings tonight!

She really doesn't like my upper ear piercing - I went with a ring, not a tiny feminine stud like she was expecting. An old argument, only brought up because I got a new belly bar today (a little silver lizard). 

I found out she would have rather me got a stud in my nose rather than 'that thing' in my ear. I wish I had have known that before, lol! I think a nose piercing would suit me more.

Now if I want to get my nose done I have to take out my upper ear, which I am not willing to do just yet, it hurt like hell! I agree with mum, though, I don't want many visible piercings too young. I think I will only ever have one or two at a time, even when I am out of home and free to get what I want


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have:

4ga ear lobe
Industrial
Labret
Tongue

I've also had

Nape x 2
Eyebrow
Snake Bites (right and left lip)
Right lip


----------



## prettyinmetal (Jul 6, 2007)

*piercings ay*

Hey there, I have my eyebrow, erl, septum, one in each side of my lip and anti labret, tongue, two flesh tunnels 16mm in each ear, double nipple, two in each arm, three surface belly piercings, clit hood and clit done. 
And I tell you now none of them hurt as much as getting the septum done, that is the most painful piercing of all!!!

If you are considering getting your tongue done just think for a week or more you will talk a bit like a spaz.
if you get your lip done it doesnt hurt it swells up so i would reccomend that one for the first one,to get used to it. 

but really its about personal choice, what is it that you want to get done, and it also depends on your pain threshold.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jul 6, 2007)

I had left nipple and left ear about 10 to 15 years. Both came out unexpectedly followed by a bit of blood. Got bored with piercings so went for tatoos instead. Thinking about subcutaneous implants or branding/scarification but haven't got a good design yet. If I get another tat, want to get a traditional polynesian one thats done in the old way (hammer, stick with needle etc) on my left leg from knee to ankle.


----------



## prettyinmetal (Jul 6, 2007)

Tsubakai said:


> I had left nipple and left ear about 10 to 15 years. Both came out unexpectedly followed by a bit of blood. Got bored with piercings so went for tatoos instead. Thinking about subcutaneous implants or branding/scarification but haven't got a good design yet. If I get another tat, want to get a traditional polynesian one thats done in the old way (hammer, stick with needle etc) on my left leg from knee to ankle.



that sounds friggin awesome man! yeah i looked into the whole scarification thing and man did it look painful, but it looks so good. 
i love piercings and tats equally except i only have five tats how depressing!


----------



## Forensick (Jul 6, 2007)

Tsubakai said:


> I had left nipple and left ear about 10 to 15 years. Both came out unexpectedly followed by a bit of blood. Got bored with piercings so went for tatoos instead. Thinking about subcutaneous implants or branding/scarification but haven't got a good design yet. If I get another tat, want to get a traditional polynesian one thats done in the old way (hammer, stick with needle etc) on my left leg from knee to ankle.



i am gonna work some scarification into a tat


----------



## scorps (Jul 6, 2007)

i have eye brow and one ear


----------



## prettyinmetal (Jul 13, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Both eyebrows
> septum
> labret
> 2 tongue
> ...



yeah same, ive had all mine done for about 8 years now, and sometimes when i walk out my door i feel a bit emo with them all in


----------



## Isis (Jul 13, 2007)

How about this one.......ouch


----------



## MMAnne (Jul 13, 2007)

OUCH!

It looks like the skin has been cut out!

Please tell me that _isn't_ the case 

I'll say it again - ouch!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 14, 2007)

i have my lip done not a labrett its of to one side not sure what you call it.
that chick with the scarification is pretty hardcore.


----------



## prettyinmetal (Jul 14, 2007)

Isis said:


> How about this one.......ouch



ouch and far out really ouch, but it looks so wicked after its done!


----------



## Forensick (Jul 14, 2007)

Isis said:


> How about this one.......ouch




beautiful!

that you?
who did it?


and MMManne.... yes, its skin removal


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jul 14, 2007)

ive had the usual ear peircings,but i used to have my eyebrow pierced but after 18 months it grew out and now i got a scar there


----------



## Isis (Jul 14, 2007)

No its not me...... and yes it is cutting the skin out. I could post more pics but they are a bit too hardcore for this site.


----------



## temp_id (Jul 14, 2007)

I was told by a ambo officer (friend) that mouthwash can give u tongue n/or throat cancer but that didn't deter me from getting my tongue done (some ppl don't even notice it) I had my right eyebrow done but kids near pulled it out so I took it out. had 4 in my ear wen I was ynger and finally I had the painful joy of getting mr lng john silver done


----------



## stary boy (Jul 15, 2007)

Forensick said:


> beautiful!
> 
> that you?
> who did it?
> ...


 

thats not beautiful. its self mutilation!! pretty sure humans are not meant to remove skin for the sake of a pretty scar... thats just gross, and as if it even looks good after, what are they gunna do when they are old and wrinkley and have this dirty big deformed scar on them....pass


----------



## romper_stomper (Jul 15, 2007)

this is my ear


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 15, 2007)

Isis said:


> How about this one.......ouch


 
That is CRAZY, for all the pain she has gone through it just like a tatt done with red ink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MMAnne (Jul 15, 2007)

*shivers*

Piercings I understand. Tattoo's I can understand, too. 

But having your skin ripped off, or cut out or however they do it?

*shivers*


----------



## slither (Jul 15, 2007)

i have my labret tongue ear and i use to have both my eyebrows done and my lip and one in my neck


----------



## freddy (Jul 15, 2007)

i had my labret done and my eyebrow done. I took my labret out a month ago for a funeral and never put it back in and i tore the eyebrow peircing out during training a week ago.


----------



## Forensick (Jul 15, 2007)

stary boy said:


> thats not beautiful. its self mutilation!! pretty sure humans are not meant to remove skin for the sake of a pretty scar... thats just gross, and as if it even looks good after, what are they gunna do when they are old and wrinkley and have this dirty big deformed scar on them....pass




it is beautiful!
and such forms of art are very very old... and for a long enough eriod in our history would have been more normal than not


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 15, 2007)

gotta love piercings!. my family owns a tattoo and body piercingshop so i have seen them all lol.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 15, 2007)

slip_phreak said:


> Haha my mates alwasy tried to take the piss out of me (because me being a metal head and not having any facial piercings due to being a electrician, and electricity+metal thats passes through your skin = Bad) so i thought i'd show them all up and get 2 frenums done and it worked lol.


I'm a sparky too, you mean you don't test to see if somethings live with your wanger????
That's what we teach our apprentices these days!!!:lol: and for that reason we say don't get your frenum or get a Prince Albert done!!!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 15, 2007)

romper_stomper said:


> this is my ear


That's really cool, original!
Not for me but it looks really good on you! Serious!!!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 15, 2007)

prettyinmetal said:


> yeah same, ive had all mine done for about 8 years now, and sometimes when i walk out my door i feel a bit emo with them all in



I have had them around 8 years,too, but the eyebrows only about 6/7, as we both used to eperlady our eyebrows off when we were into the club side of the Sydney Goth scene.( Don't want to get an eyebrow peircing hooked up in the eperlady!!! lol)


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 17, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I have had them around 8 years,too, but the eyebrows only about 6/7, as we both used to eperlady our eyebrows off when we were into the club side of the Sydney Goth scene.( Don't want to get an eyebrow peircing hooked up in the eperlady!!! lol)



Oh that would be terrible! Ahh the trials and tribulations of being goff :lol:


----------



## reece89 (Jul 17, 2007)

ive got my left ear peirced and getting my eyebrow done soon


----------



## slip_phreak (Jul 17, 2007)

scm1 said:


> I'm a sparky too, you mean you don't test to see if somethings live with your wanger????
> That's what we teach our apprentices these days!!!:lol: and for that reason we say don't get your frenum or get a Prince Albert done!!!



Haha nah i try not to..think i'll just stick with using the dodgy volt stick + Test lamps/ combi-check. But then again i have never got a shock to date *touch wood*.


----------



## Miss B (Jul 17, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> That is CRAZY, for all the pain she has gone through it just like a tatt done with red ink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
That's exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 17, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> Oh that would be terrible! Ahh the trials and tribulations of being goff :lol:




You're one to talk Goffiiiiic!!LOL 
It wasn't that bad!! Trials and tribulations huh? Squashing into winklepickers or some bad ass platforms and staggering around the city between clubs half drunk, in sweaty pvc or layers of ruffles,lots of fun!!LOL


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 17, 2007)

MMAnne said:


> *shivers*
> 
> Piercings I understand. Tattoo's I can understand, too.
> 
> ...



Seen Jackass 2 then with the brandings?


----------



## RevDaniel (Jul 17, 2007)

Had my labret, tongue, eye brow, lip done but now just have my nipples and ears pierced.


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 18, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> You're one to talk Goffiiiiic!!LOL
> It wasn't that bad!! Trials and tribulations huh? Squashing into winklepickers or some bad ass platforms and staggering around the city between clubs half drunk, in sweaty pvc or layers of ruffles,lots of fun!!LOL



:lol:
I was empathising! Do'h the pain of pvc and platforms!
It's totally worth it for looking so hawt though 

Meanwhile to keep on track...I'll be changing my labret bar with a ring soon! .... >.>


----------

